# New and would like some input/expertise!



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
My girlfreind and i were all set to buy a classic VW camper but a sudden change of circumstances means camping is out of the question for a couple of years.
As such it means that i now have a few quid spare so intend to trade in my '03 low mileage MINI cooper and put some case down on a TT (i really wanted one when i got the mini but never thought i could afford one). Still going to have to go for a coupe over the roadster, and other than not really wanting the 3.2 engine due to insurance/tax/risk of killing myself the only other stipulation is that its not silver! Currently looking at 2004 models with around 45,000 miles on the clock.

I have a couple of general questions if people wouldnt mind passing on their expertise?
1. i read somewhere that the large service audi recommended with the changing of the belt at 80,000 actually needs to be done at 60000 miles as they have been known to regularly snap at around th 65k mark - sometimes wrecing the engine beyond repair. However the review advsing this was writeen before 2004 - is this still an issue on the 2003/4/5 models?
2. In honest opinion am i better going for a 2004 with 40k on the clock - or a slightly newer 2006 but with 70k on the clock?
3. Any recommended gargaes around Beds/Herts/Bucks/Cambs as ill be trading the mini cooper in so cant do private sales?
4.Any obvious things to look out for as ive spent the last 4 months looking at 30 year vehicles where rust was the major concern!!!

many thanks

Mod


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you are correct the cam belt is best chaged along with the water pump at 60k or years if you can stretch to it and do with out the rear seats the qS is the one to go for IMOP 
Once you get your TT next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, if you can afford a qs then it is probably the best tt to get. ( i couldnt when i bought mine  )


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome mate.

All need a belt & pump at 60k or 5 years regardless of age.

Swings & roundabouts whether to get a newer car/ higher mileage or older/ less mileage. IMO its the mileage the wears the car out, not the age, so I would go with the later option personally, that said the TT wears it miles very well.

Look for dashpod problems (search on here for info) as this is an $$ one to fix & a common problem.


----------



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
Qs would be nice - but i really HAVE to have back seats so its got to be a coupe. sorry all!

Are the 1.8s just not worth it then-bearing in mind im coming from a MINI cooper i was hoping that even these would show a noticable difference in performance?

Also as it appears to be common knowledge that the cam belt change needs to be done at 60k, was it acknowledge by audi by time the 2004 models came out (ie if its got FSAH and has done more than 60k has t been done or is it still programmed in at the 80 k mark)

I think looking around, my approx 10k budget (dependant on trade in value for the cooper) is a tad limiting for a 2004 coupe so any advice on places/garages with a good reputation in the UK and worth a look much appreciated.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

A 225 will be a huge step up from a mini cooper, especially if you remap it to around 260, for very little cost. I came from a Mini Cooper S, and the difference was still big!

You should be around the right kind of money with 10k for a 2004 car, if you buy privately. Obv. your gonna pay a bit more from trade sellers. I would keep an eye on the classifieds in here.


----------



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
Cheers - ive had a closer look at some reviews and it really does seem the 1.8 225 bhp would be the best choice, now have to look into the cam belt change as at 2004 even a low mileage is at around the age it will need a change.

Due to work requiring me to have a car i wont be able to buy privately so will HAVE to get from a garage, and im hoping the trade in value of mini will make up nearly half my £10k budget.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes he 225 is the one to go for IMOP and with a remap wak box and uprated exhaust they sound almoat as good as the V6 :twisted:


----------



## Mod_Machine (Jun 14, 2009)

Im gutted - somebody dropped into conversation that its impossible to fit a rear facing seat in the BACK of a TT for a new born baby.
I was pretty sure they were winding me up but upon a whole night of searching no where and no one has been able to give a difinitive answer to any brand, style etc of seat that can be used in rear of a tt and is rear facing.

Ive searched like mad thruogh old posts and even they only seem to advise put partner in the back and rear facing in the front seat - but thats an absolute no go. 
If i cant find one soon im going to end up getting an RX-8, which wasnt what i really wanted.
im gutted.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

